# Lake Balaton Trip (Nature and Animal Photos)



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been on a week long vacation with my family at Lake Balaton and took some nature and animal photos.

Mrs. Duck of Lake Balaton









Mr. and Mrs. Swan of Lake Balaton









Sundown at Lake Balaton









Sundown at Lake Balaton









Some Sort of Flower #1









Some Sort of Flower #2









Some Sort of Flower #3









Some Sort of Flower #4









Pear Pie









Our Faithful Travel Companion #1









Our Faithful Travel Companion #2









Our Faithful Travel Companion #3


----------

